# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Ball Python Cost Sheet

## captainjack0000

I put off doing work for school and created the following - a Ball Python Cost Sheet.  If the kind folks on the forum think its not full of too much crap, maybe somebody could post it in with the care sheets for everybody to view.  Or not.  In any case, let me know what you think.  I can make edits if anybody thinks I made an egregious error.

----------


## captainjack0000

*Ball Python Cost Sheet*

So you think you want a Ball Python?  You know the cute one with the $25 price tag?  This guide is to help new owners understand the cost of owning a python is going to be more than just that $25.  Im going to start by listing some assumptions.  I assume you will be buying one python and arent going with any sort of rack system that holds dozens of pythons.  Youre looking for a show animal to display in your house, watch, hold, or share with friends.  It should also be declared that each pricing amount is based on personal experience.  You probably can find deals and bargains on a number of things, or you might find prices are higher than what I list below.  The economy is always changing.

The care sheets list the basic things youll need:
Cage/Tank/Terrarium
Hides  Minimum of Two
Substrate (Repti-Bark, Carpet, Aspen, Newspapers, etc)
Source of Heat  Under Tank Heater (UTH), Heat Lamp, Ceramic Heat Emitters (CHE)
Humidity Source
Water
*Food
*Veterinarian

The real question is how much do each of these things cost?  Are there any hidden costs?  Initially, it seems as though owning a Ball Python can be rather inexpensive, but after looking at all of details, things might not be as they first appear.

*Cage/Tank/Terrarium*
There are many commercially available tanks and enclosures that offer the basic housing necessary for your snake.  Some can be as inexpensive as a 40 gallon (36x18x16) Zilla Critter Cage which is around $100.  Animal Plastics make several nice enclosures in the $200+ range.  Vision Cages also have several in the $200 area.  Exo-terra also makes nice glass tanks in the $200-$300 range.  CagesByDesign.com sells appropriate sized cages for thousands of dollars.  A safe estimate would be $200.

*Tank Stand*
The tank you just purchased is going to need a stand or desk to sit upon.  This can range from an old desk bought at a garage sale for $25 or a metal rack or shelving unit.  Wire-shelves.com and Globalindustrial.com offer custom wire shelving units that can be as expensive as $100.  Local hardware stores or big box stores might have similar items for less money.  A safe estimate would be $60.

*Hides* 
Hides can be as simple as an old Kleenex box, which are effectively free, or specially designs hiding units are available.  Animal Plastics has theirs in the $30 range.  Other brands such as AllLivingThings may have theirs prices closer to $10 or $15.  Reptile Basics offer most hide boxes under $10.  A safe estimate would be $25 for both your hot and cold side hide box.

*Substrate*
Substrate can be as cheap as old newspapers or grocery store flyers that run around $0.  Moving up from there include Aspen bedding which can be found as cheap as $5-$10 for bag, depending upon the size of the bag.  Repti-Bark 24qt bags are available in the $15-$25 range.  A safe estimate here would be $15.

*Source of Heat*
The heat source includes not only the heat generating item, but also ways of measuring the heat of the tank, and was to control the heat output.  The preferred choice among many python owners are the under tank heaters (UTH).  A Zoo Med 30/40 gallon UTH can be as low as $25 and as high as $40.  It depends on where you buy it.  Flex Watt Heat Tape is another popular UTH.  BigAppleHerp.com sells it for $3-$5 per foot, with a plug in chord at $5.  Reptilebasics.com also has a nice selection of Flex Watt.  You will also need a mechanism for controlling the heat pad because many get too hot for your python.  BigAppleHerp.com sells two models of thermostats, one $100+ and another that is $45.  LLLreptile.com also sells helix controls that are $100- $150.  Spyderrobotics.com sells Herpstats which range from $100-$300. A rheostat from BigAppleHerp is sold for $22.  A basic lamp dimmer can be purchased for as little as $10.  

Additionally, there are heat lamps and domes available.  Everyday lamp light bulbs will not provide enough heat, and so specially produced bulbs should be purchased.  Ceramic heat emitters are usually in the $20-$30 range with light bulbs being around $8-$12.  Light domes are also needed and these range from $10-$25 with most being in the $15-$20 range.  Fluorescent lights and fixtures are more expensive.    


A thermometer is also must have item.  Acu-rite brand makes a commonly used thermometer found at many big box stores. It is sold as an indoor-outdoor thermometer with a wire probe designed to be mounted to collect the outdoor temperature.  These sell for no more than $15.  LLLreptile.com has infrared temperature guns in the $25-$35 range.  

Because of the humidity requirements for pythons, a hygrometer is also important.  The Acu-rite previously mentioned also reads humidity, as do many of the other devices listed.  Separate hygrometers can be purchased for $10-$20.  A great place to look for small, digital hygrometers and thermometers is actually cigar humidor supply companies.  

Taken in sum (heat, thermostat, thermometer, and hygrometer), one could spend several hundred dollars, but for average 1-snake owner, I feel a very safe estimate would be $100.

*Water*
Humidity sources are also sometimes necessary.  The most often Ive seen used is a spray bottle which any big box store will have.  These usually cost no more than $5.  Humidifiers and misters can be much more expensive.  LLLreptile.com sells a $50 fogger and $60 automatic mister.

Water bowls for freshwater should also be considered.  These can range from $10 from a big box store (dog and cat bowls can work for pythons too).  Reptilebasics.com sells plastic water bowls for just $2-$4.  More natural looking water bowls are also available for a few more dollars.  LLLreptile.com sels water dishes that range in the $12 up to $35.  The more expensive bowls are considerably larger.  BigAppleHerp.com also sells water bowls in the $5-$30 range with the more expensive bowls being larger.  I would estimate a person would spend no more than $20 on mister and water bowl.

*The grand total for a new python owner could easily be $420.*  You might be able to get by on less, or you might end up spending more.  

This total of course doesnt include the cost of visiting a veterinarian or feeding your new animal.  A trip to the vet could _easily double_ the estimate given above, raising your total to *closer to $800.*  This is especially true if you are taking in a previously mistreated and improperly cared for animal.  While nobody ever wants their animal to get sick, planning for this now will reduce stress to you and your animal in the future.  I highly suggest contacting your local herpetologically trained veterinarian and asking for a quote on a basic check-up.  This is good for two reasons.  First youll find who and where the vet is located, and secondly, youll have a good estimate to what they charge per visit.  Take the quoted value and double it.  That is the absolute minimum you should have on hand for emergency situations.  It should cover an initial visit and possibly a follow up, or cover a first visit any medications and supplies you need to purchase.     

*Food*
This is variable depending upon the size of your python and the frequency it feeds.  Large mice and small rats usually range around $2-$4 apiece.  If you have the room to buy in bulk, and your snake will take frozen/thawed food, companies such as rodentpro.com sell bags of frozen rats in bulk.  If you buy less than 500, for small rats, they charge $0.99 a rate, in increments of 20.  There would also be shipping and handling.  Gourmetrodent.com also sells in bulk with similar pricing.  Their small rats are $1.17 each provided you are buying less than 500 at a time.

----------


## MasonC2K

> I put off doing work for school and created the following - a Ball Python Cost Sheet.  If the kind folks on the forum think its not full of too much crap, maybe somebody could post it in with the care sheets for everybody to view.  Or not.  In any case, let me know what you think.  I can make edits if anybody thinks I made an egregious error.


I am going to assume you've posted an image that the firewall is blocking because I don't see anything.

EDIT: Nevermind. You hadn't made the 2nd post when I looked.

----------


## jcoylesr76

i do not see an attachment in your post?, is is posted somewhere else?

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Well the issue is that costs vary greatly depending on where you live. And on top of that there are so many different ways to keep BP's. 

Maybe a general outline could be drawn up but I doubt a comprehensive sheet could be created. 

Just my $0.02 great idea on paper not so much in reality.

----------

ballpythonluvr (03-29-2012),_Slim_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## Slim

The sentiment behind this effort is appreciated.

----------

_angllady2_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## MrLang

Hehe... need 420 to own a BP.


Indeed.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## RetiredJedi

> The sentiment behind this effort is appreciated.


I agree Slim.  I know it took some time and research to put this together but I will have to say that the majority of the cost is just initial cost and I don't think that Vypyrz basic setup cost $420.  The only other cost I have, since I use unprinted paper, is about $4 for 70 sheets of substrate and then I spend approximately $86 every 4 months or so for food.  That's with 3 BPs.

----------


## serpent fan

> Hehe... need 420 to own a BP.
> 
> 
> Indeed.


Ha! Hit tha flow fashow!

----------


## captainjack0000

> I will have to say that the majority of the cost is just initial cost


Oh I completely agree.  The audience I wrote for was a new person seeking information about what it would take to get their setup going.  I thought it would be better to overestimate costs than underestimate as well.

Add:  I get tired of people thinking they have everything they need, then freaking out when they realize they can't afford what theyre missing.   I thought I would put everything together in 1 document and provide some great sources for supplies.  

Noted: I should add something about tubs....that will knock the price down a bit.

----------


## serpent fan

Yeah my 28 qt steralite was like 8 bucks, probe himid/temp was 9 bucks, uth 20, and a thermostat is like 30 or so, hides and all ghetto made, so free, and the snake was 40
Were looking at about 80 or 100 bucks for everything for a single snake setup.

----------


## captainjack0000

*Ball Python Cost Sheet*

So you think you want a Ball Python?  You know the cute one with the $25 price tag?  This guide is to help new owners understand the cost of owning a python is going to be more than just that $25.  Im going to start by listing some assumptions.  I assume you will be buying one python and arent going with any sort of rack system that holds dozens of pythons.  Youre looking for a show animal to display in your house, watch, hold, or share with friends.  It should also be declared that each pricing amount is based on personal experience.  You probably can find deals and bargains on a number of things, or you might find prices are higher than what I list below.  The economy is always changing.

The care sheets list the basic things youll need:
Cage/Tank/Terrarium
Hides  Minimum of Two
Substrate (Repti-Bark, Carpet, Aspen, Newspapers, etc)
Source of Heat  Under Tank Heater (UTH), Heat Lamp, Ceramic Heat Emitters (CHE)
Humidity Source
Water
*Food
*Veterinarian

The real question is how much do each of these things cost?  Are there any hidden costs?  Initially, it seems as though owning a Ball Python can be rather inexpensive, but after looking at all of details, things might not be as they first appear.

*Cage/Tank/Terrarium*
There are many commercially available tanks and enclosures that offer the basic housing necessary for your snake.  Some can be as inexpensive as a 40 gallon (36x18x16) Zilla Critter Cage which is around $100.  Animal Plastics make several nice enclosures in the $200+ range.  Vision Cages also have several in the $200 area.  Exo-terra also makes nice glass tanks in the $200-$300 range.  CagesByDesign.com sells appropriate sized cages for thousands of dollars.  A safe estimate would be $200.

It should be pointed out that a common alternative is to use plastic tubs.  Sterelite brand or a similar manufacturer is used regularly in the python hobby and while some modifications are necessary (e.g. air holes) these make for a much less expensive alternative.  A common choice is Model # 1755, a 32 qt tub.  it is about 24x16x6.  A larger tub may be necessary for a larger ball python.  These have been priced as low as $10, or as high as $60.  The use of these products may also reduce the need (and thus cost) of a tank stand.  A safe estimate if one selected the tub option would be $15.

*Tank Stand*
The tank you just purchased is going to need a stand or desk to sit upon.  This can range from an old desk bought at a garage sale for $25 or a metal rack or shelving unit.  Wire-shelves.com and Globalindustrial.com offer custom wire shelving units that can be as expensive as $100.  Local hardware stores or big box stores might have similar items for less money.  A safe estimate would be $60.

*Hides* 
Hides can be as simple as an old Kleenex box, which are effectively free, or specially designs hiding units are available.  Animal Plastics has theirs in the $30 range.  Other brands such as AllLivingThings may have theirs prices closer to $10 or $15.  Reptile Basics offer most hide boxes under $10.  A safe estimate would be $25 for both your hot and cold side hide box.

*Substrate*
Substrate can be as cheap as old newspapers or grocery store flyers that run around $0.  Moving up from there include Aspen bedding which can be found as cheap as $5-$10 for bag, depending upon the size of the bag.  Repti-Bark 24qt bags are available in the $15-$25 range.  A safe estimate here would be $15.

*Source of Heat*
The heat source includes not only the heat generating item, but also ways of measuring the heat of the tank, and was to control the heat output.  The preferred choice among many python owners are the under tank heaters (UTH).  A Zoo Med 30/40 gallon UTH can be as low as $25 and as high as $40.  It depends on where you buy it.  Flex Watt Heat Tape is another popular UTH.  BigAppleHerp.com sells it for $3-$5 per foot, with a plug in chord at $5.  Reptilebasics.com also has a nice selection of Flex Watt.  You will also need a mechanism for controlling the heat pad because many get too hot for your python.  BigAppleHerp.com sells two models of thermostats, one $100+ and another that is $45.  LLLreptile.com also sells helix controls that are $100- $150.  Spyderrobotics.com sells Herpstats which range from $100-$300. A rheostat from BigAppleHerp is sold for $22.  A basic lamp dimmer can be purchased for as little as $10.  

Additionally, there are heat lamps and domes available.  Everyday lamp light bulbs will not provide enough heat, and so specially produced bulbs should be purchased.  Ceramic heat emitters are usually in the $20-$30 range with light bulbs being around $8-$12.  Light domes are also needed and these range from $10-$25 with most being in the $15-$20 range.  Fluorescent lights and fixtures are more expensive.    

A thermometer is also must have item.  Acu-rite brand makes a commonly used thermometer found at many big box stores. It is sold as an indoor-outdoor thermometer with a wire probe designed to be mounted to collect the outdoor temperature.  These sell for no more than $15.  LLLreptile.com has infrared temperature guns in the $25-$35 range.  

Because of the humidity requirements for pythons, a hygrometer is also important.  The Acu-rite previously mentioned also reads humidity, as do many of the other devices listed.  Separate hygrometers can be purchased for $10-$20.  A great place to look for small, digital hygrometers and thermometers is actually cigar humidor supply companies.  

Taken in sum (heat, thermostat, thermometer, and hygrometer), one could spend several hundred dollars, but for average 1-snake owner, I feel a very safe estimate would be $100.

*Water*
Humidity sources are also sometimes necessary.  The most often Ive seen used is a spray bottle which any big box store will have.  These usually cost no more than $5.  Humidifiers and misters can be much more expensive.  LLLreptile.com sells a $50 fogger and $60 automatic mister.

Water bowls for freshwater should also be considered.  These can range from $10 from a big box store (dog and cat bowls can work for pythons too).  Reptilebasics.com sells plastic water bowls for just $2-$4.  More natural looking water bowls are also available for a few more dollars.  LLLreptile.com sels water dishes that range in the $12 up to $35.  The more expensive bowls are considerably larger.  BigAppleHerp.com also sells water bowls in the $5-$30 range with the more expensive bowls being larger.  I would estimate a person would spend no more than $20 on mister and water bowl.

The grand total for a new python owner *could easily be $420* if one selected to use a commercially available glass tank.  Using the plastic tub *alternative could reduce your total cost to $175*.  You might be able to get by on less, or you might end up spending more.  

This total of course doesnt include the cost of visiting a veterinarian or feeding your new animal.  *A trip to the vet could run into the hundreds of dollars. * This is especially true if you are taking in a previously mistreated and improperly cared for animal.  While nobody ever wants their animal to get sick, planning for this now will reduce stress to you and your animal in the future.  I highly suggest contacting your local herpetologically trained veterinarian and asking for a quote on a basic check-up.  This is good for two reasons.  First youll find who and where the vet is located, and secondly, youll have a good estimate to what they charge per visit.  Take the quoted value and double it.  That is the absolute minimum you should have on hand for emergency situations.  It should cover an initial visit and possibly a follow up, or cover a first visit any medications and supplies you need to purchase.     

*Food*
This is variable depending upon the size of your python and the frequency it feeds.  Large mice and small rats usually range around $2-$4 apiece.  If you have the room to buy in bulk, and your snake will take frozen/thawed food, companies such as rodentpro.com sell bags of frozen rats in bulk.  If you buy less than 500, for small rats, they charge $0.99 a rate, in increments of 20.  There would also be shipping and handling.  Gourmetrodent.com also sells in bulk with similar pricing.  Their small rats are $1.17 each provided you are buying less than 500 at a time.

----------

*SM* (07-30-2017)

----------


## serpent fan

Nice, this is a good sheet, ima print it out and give it to other bp owners in my area (some are dumb)

----------

captainjack0000 (03-29-2012)

----------


## captainjack0000

I'm not saying you couldn't get a snake and proper set up for anything less than $175.  I'm trying to produce a usable, yet reasonable guide for people curious about the hobby.  No one single guide to anything is perfect, and I'm sure this one isn't perfect either.  I bet a persistent and patient person could probably set something up for under $50 including the cost of the snake.  I also bet somebody could spend thousands of dollars not including the cost of the snake.  What's a good middle of the road?  I feel like I've tried to supply that.  It at least will hopefully get somebody to realize there is a bit more than just buying the snake and a tank.  Maybe I have failed at my goal, but hopefully somebody out there finds this useful.

----------

serpent fan (03-29-2012)

----------


## serpent fan

I think its super useful. Good use of homework time!

----------


## angllady2

I do like this idea, and the effort behind it.  Sure arguments could be made endlessly over this detail or that, but the concept is a good one.

Even if it was something as simple as those Mastercard type commercials:

Ball Python - $25
Tank to keep it in - $75
Hides, water bowl, heat source and controls - $100

Knowing you did your best for your new friend - Priceless

See what I mean ?  You could use this as like your attention getter, then break it down further into specific items at the bottom of the page.  That would be something I'd like to see posted at pet shops and some reptile shows.

Gale

----------

